# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  MAD Gaze, smart glasses, Mad Mad Group, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mad Mad Group

MAD Gaze X5 - madgaze.com/x5

MAD Gaze Ares - madgaze.com/ares

"MAD Gaze: The World's Most Advanced Smart Glass & Ecosystem" on Kickstarter 

"MAD Gaze: The World's Most Advanced Smart Glass" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

MAD Gaze: see things in a new angle

Published on Mar 30, 2016




> Hands in the air! Catching ALL - Social, Translation, Navigation and Entertainment, at ONE GLIMPSE.
> 
> Formerly named as MAD Glass, we have officially changed our name to MAD Gaze on February 15


.

----------


## Airicist

MAD Gaze X5: the smallest, next biggest thing

Published on Sep 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

MadGaze smart glasses

Published on Dec 21, 2016




> This wearable features a piece of glass that allows for a 800x480px display for visual information from the Android v5.1 interface. The wearable comes in B2B and B2C versions costing US$480 and US$639 respectively. Demonstrated is the consumer model that features a capacitive touchpad on the body that allows UI control and recognizes taps. Battery life is rated at 2-4 hours of moderate to heavy usage and over 4 hours of light usage. There's an 8MP camera, 32GB of storage, and a microphone integrated for voice commands.

----------

